# ChicagoVPS taken over by ColoCrossing



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

ChicagoVPS has been traded to or taken over by ColoCrossing.  

Expect ChicagoVPS to show up nested under Hudson Valley Host.   Where all the bad Lowend companies get sent.

I am not going to poke the particulars, but this isn't new.  What is new apparently is the exclusive control over the brand and assumed Fabozzi either cashed out or didn't meet sales quotas.

Been saying this was nested doll brand since the days of BuffaloVPS over on LowendBox:

See: http://lowendbox.com/?s=buffalovps&searchsubmit=Find 

Read those offers and the old LEAdmin grinding on the Buffalo guys to pick a brand and a single brand to be on LEB.  Rest is history and why they did the sneaky takeover of LE*.







Link: http://imgs.vpsboard.com/UgSKdtwvc7Fm5m8.jpg

Link: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/1284710/#Comment_1284710


----------



## AuroraZero (Sep 22, 2015)

If this is news to anyone I have a bridge to sell you. I do believe you will see more of this happening as we get closer to the new year.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

This isn't news in the out of left field, breaking sort of form.   It's the end of a cloudy era of much ahh deception.  Since March of 2011 was it?

Should put coffin nails in the CVPS brand for sales purpose on LEB and elsewhere...  Outside of the frequent spam mails and social media, not much obvious left to promo/sell to.

Also sends signal about sustainability of the insanity plans we see on lowend.  CVPS was last seen special offering (via email I do believe) 2GB plans at $10/month.  Quite an uptick from insane annuals on even bigger plans.

I see more companies going extinct.  I see more competing for less buyer pool pie size.  

Amazingly, brands and marketing matter.  Being cheap only matters largely in one polluted buying pool.  However, developing a brand and recognition isn't quick or cheap.

I welcome the company reduction and barriers to every 13 year old "CEO" of know-nothing hosting.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 22, 2015)

#winning's real reason for selling CVPS:  holiday shopping season begins soon and Kohl's is hiring, although the consensus seems to be they don't pay their employees much better than #winning paid his cheap outsourced foreign help and cheap US teenager help.

6 weeks ago:



Quote said:


> ColoCrossing has been in acquisition mode lately having recently purchased 123Systems, Vortex Servers and MPServ. I am quite confident that more deals are on the horizon too, which we look forward to talking about once they're closed.


Mentioned because I'm placing bets that Biloh won't remove the mentions of New Wave NetConnect LLC from the CVPS website anytime soon.  The MPServ website's about us (and the TOS and copyright notices on every page) still lists the owner of the site as "MPServ LLC" (a company which was formally dissolved/revoked by the state of Tennessee 13 months ago in August 2014 for failure to file its annual report and pay its fees) and gives the official address as Tazewell, TN.   FYI, MPServ LLC also owned OrbitServers (which still lists the defunct MPServLLC as the owner on both its website and WHOIS).

The info on the Vortex Servers website hasn't been updated to reflect the change of ownership either.  The owner is still listed as "Vortex Servers LLC"


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Quote said:


> jbiloh Administrator
> 
> 5:57PM
> 
> ...


That's funny since Biloh created those oversubscribed and unsustainable offers.

Read: Prices are going up.

Prices went up a bit ago 



Quote said:


> ChicagoVPSSeptember 13 at 9:52am ·
> 
> Grab a 2GB VPS with 50GB of storage for only $8.50 month athttps://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=noway





Quote said:


> ChicagoVPSSeptember 8 at 2:27pm ·
> 
> Looking for a Linux VPS? We've got you covered. 1GB Linux VPS for just $6.50/month. Order at https://billing.chicagovps.net/cart.php?a=add&pid=noway


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Quote said:


> Rallias Member
> 
> 6:15PM
> 
> So, when did this purchase actually happen?


Weeks ago.   Just final formalities in the past week.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 22, 2015)

Ohh c'mon CVPS has been a CC asset for a long time now.  Maybe not by physical ownership but just like GVH and the other abortions on CC, they have been funding CVPS and were likely using it as a secondary company for acquiring companies for IPs. Now that IPs  are not being given out as freely, they have finally decided its less expensive to remove all the shell companies and reabsorb everything since there is no real benefit now to having the extra tax filings and such when you can't get any more IPs.  So really, there will be no change, probably the same *#WINNING* group of people just now it will be run as CC so they can get rid of all the black eyes they have been getting recently from all their poorly carried out appropriations of different hosting companies like 123systems, BlueVM, Weloveserver, etc.  Their hope is they will pull the magic CC blanket over your eyes and you will pretend everything is fresh and new again because it isn't CVPS, thus giving them the ability to start spamming using all the DBs they have acquired and stating "It has all changed now!! Come get it!!" Like they have done with every acquisition they have done to this date. At the same time they start pulling in other hosts on LET and giving them fancy roles on LET so they they can make it seem more legit now that CVPS is gone and try to recover the 'ColoCrossing' name from the mud its been rightfully dragged through.

Same old shady ass ColoCorssing doing its thing. **sigh**

My 2 cents.

Cheers!


----------



## Francisco (Sep 22, 2015)

There was rumors floating around for the past couple weeks, but since there was no way to confirm it publicly it was left alone.

I always thought that Chris was mostly a sales rep and not the final say/51% owner. Maybe he was, but I can't see why he didn't take measures to try to have more control over things (owned equipment & IP's, etc).

Honestly, I hope for Chris' sake that it wasn't a hostile buyout. Since the majority (all?) of CVPS was leased nodes, CC had them by the balls. They were simply too big to up and leave CC nor did they have the IP addresses they'd need to go inhouse. Biloh made comments in the past that "IP prices won't stay low forever" and that's a big hook. CVPS had a /18? Maybe more? SWIP'd to them and if their pricing suddenly went up (or they were actually being charged now) that could be enough to rock the boat enough to make Chris just walk.

Just like some of the other buy outs, I'm sure there's an iron clad NDA in place to stop any details from getting out for another 3 years or something.

Francisco


----------



## Jonathan (Sep 22, 2015)

Why is this even a post?  Who didn't see this coming already?


----------



## MannDude (Sep 22, 2015)

> Why is this even a post?  Who didn't see this coming already?



Just official confirmation for what was more or less already known.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 22, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Since the majority (all?) of CVPS was leased nodes, CC had them by the balls.



"Leased nodes" would also describe a large part of CC's operations after their year long debt financed equipment buying binge last year.  The number of UCC filings has slowed to a trickle though this year.

UCC filings by year:

2010: 1 / 2011: 0 / 2012: 0 / 2013: 2 (Aug, Dec) / 2014: 14 / 2015: 3 (Jan, Mar, Aug).

The IP acquisition game is over, and the low end market has basically imploded over the last year so their growth has no doubt slowed considerably this year even with Ernie and his team of kiddie resellers non-stop pushing  of E-3's dedi specials for around $30 (or whatever low unsustainable price they're advertising this week)



Quote said:


> We've got you covered. 1GB Linux VPS for just $6.50/month.


That's cheap compared to the $9.95 that another former low end guy who went on an ill advised debt financed equipment leasing binge at his former company is charging over at his new company SmartHost


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Quote said:


> 22 September 2015
> 
> Dear ,
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Didn't the good Doctor say the deal was "several" weeks ago.


----------



## drmike (Sep 22, 2015)

Someone said to mention:

https://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-fabozzi/44/655/715



Quote said:


> ExperienceAccount ExecutiveColoCrossingSeptember 2015 – Present (1 month)Buffalo/Niagara, New York Area
> 
> As Account Executive I'm responsible for the coordination of advertising campaigns, developing and executing our global strategy, generating new business opportunities on a daily basis, price negotiating with clients, solving any problems and making sure deadlines are met, enhancing the customer experience by understanding the clients' needs and objectives while ensuring that ColoCrossing provides world class service!


Says 1 month.... No comment.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Sep 22, 2015)

Quote said:


> Most importantly you should know that the transition will be seamless, and that you may continue to communicate with us through the normal customer center and you may continue paying for your services as usual.


In other words,  hey just wanted to let you know we have already been running this, but since we are actually announcing it is now ours we will pretend to add additional staff while providing you the exact same product.

just more FUD.

_*ColoCrossing, "Taking #WINNING to the next level!" "Upgrades so amazing it will be like they never happened!(TM)"*_

Cheers!


----------



## MannDude (Sep 22, 2015)

What things do all previous acquisitions have in common that we can use speculate about CVPS?..


----------



## ChrisM (Sep 22, 2015)

@CVPS_Chris has updated his Linkedin profile. 

I am glad they finally came out with the truth, really no reason to keep hiding it.


----------



## OSTKCabal (Sep 22, 2015)

Oh look. It happened.

So how does this effect the schedule of the next big CVPS DB leak?


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 23, 2015)

OSTKCabal said:


> Oh look. It happened.
> 
> So how does this effect the schedule of the next big CVPS DB leak?



Not at all. They will just have to admit that the different brands are sharing customer information.


----------



## rds100 (Sep 23, 2015)

It was predicted long time ago that all these brands would become unnecessary once ARIN runs out of IP space and the IP hoarding game ends. Now all these hoarded IPs have gained value and can be used for something profitable.


----------



## drmike (Sep 23, 2015)

This is awesome!

More Biloh controlling the accounts and writing the copy? Someone is photocopying the other one...  This is taken from the respective fellows LinkedIn profile as they appear currently, for their most recent employment, which for both is ColoCrossing.  What is quoted hereunder is THE ENTIRE position description for their ColoCrossing role.  Strikethrough is to show the words to remove, thus yielding the same copy for both.

Souce: LinkedIn for Fabozzi --> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/chris-fabozzi/44/655/715



Quote said:


> [As Account Executive] I'm responsible for the coordination of advertising campaigns, developing and executing our global strategy, generating new business opportunities on a daily basis, price negotiating with clients, solving any problems and making sure deadlines are met, enhancing the customer experience by understanding the clients' needs and objectives while ensuring that ColoCrossing provides world class service!


Source: LinkedIn for Biloh -->https://www.linkedin.com/pub/jon-biloh/8/259/4b3



Quote said:


> [As chief operating officer] I'm responsible for developing and executing our global strategy, generating new business opportunities, enhancing the customer experience and ensuring that ColoCrossing provides world class service!


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Sep 23, 2015)

Congratulations to Chris Fabozzi for his new position as an Account Executive at ColoCrossing!

Hopefully everyone, most importantly the customers, come out ahead and benefit with this acquisition. Any immediate changes announced yet such as price changes or server migrations/changes?


----------



## OSTKCabal (Sep 23, 2015)

QuadraNet_Adam said:


> Congratulations to Chris Fabozzi for his new position as an Account Executive at ColoCrossing!
> 
> Hopefully everyone, most importantly the customers, come out ahead and benefit with this acquisition. Any immediate changes announced yet such as price changes or server migrations/changes?



I question why a server migration would be necessary. After all, CC sees, knows, and "now" apparently owns all.


----------



## Coastercraze (Sep 23, 2015)

> If this is news to anyone I have a bridge to sell you. I do believe you will see more of this happening as we get closer to the new year.



http://www.wfmj.com/story/15644204/theives-make-off-with-entire-bridge-in-new-castle

Yeah, buying bridges is old school, now you just steal 'em.


----------



## AuroraZero (Sep 24, 2015)

> > If this is news to anyone I have a bridge to sell you. I do believe you will see more of this happening as we get closer to the new year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfrelling believable the gall of some people. This is just more confirmation that I need to draw further from society.


----------

